# Community > Resource Library >  Help with my horn???

## Kiwiman

Hi guys,
 I now have a real steer horn that i have cut the end off for my roaring horn,
 what i would like to know is if i sand it lightly what can i put on to help protect it??

----------


## Neckshot

FS cant help with that but my missus is gonna check my one so ill let ya know later :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Kiwiman

HAHA i wondered how long before the dirty minds would turn up  :ORLY:

----------


## veitnamcam

Not long mate not long at all  :Grin: 

Does it even need a protectant on it?

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Neckshot

> HAHA i wondered how long before the dirty minds would turn up


milly seconds mate its friday aLL THE real hunterers are already hunting us piss drinkers are all thats left and were naturally dirty bastards...........time for rugby gotta go good luck with that horn bro.

----------


## P38

Good question Kiwiman.

I have two on the go right now.

They sound great too.

The first one I sanded starting with 400 and have worked my way to 800 wet n dry I might even go to 1000 and then polish it with cloth.

I want to try an put a skrimshaw hunting scene on it then I was thinking of waxing it.

One horn will be the work horse to call in the Reds .... the other will be the Show Pony so I can show it off to anyone that'll listen.  :Have A Nice Day: 

But I too would like to know whats the best way to preserve them.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Ground Control

> FS cant help with that but my missus is gonna check my one so ill let ya know later



How did it go , can you still walk ?



Ken

----------


## stug

You need to sand it down so that it is almost see-through. I took to mine with a dremel and sander and got it thin enough to just be able to see my fingers through it.

----------


## sneeze

You can rough them down with something pretty harsh if you are carefull then work your way through the grades of wetndry. I take them down to 1200 grit but that's only if you  want a high level of polish. Something like autosol on a fast calico wheel works well for a high sheen. You can certainly thin them out if you want to change the sound a little but after years of plastic hoses, milk bottles and cupped hands Im not sure it make any difference in the field. 
 Crap photo but it gives an idea.

----------


## Kiwiman

> You can rough them down with something pretty harsh if you are carefull then work your way through the grades of wetndry. I take them down to 1200 grit but that's only if you  want a high level of polish. Something like autosol on a fast calico wheel works well for a high sheen. You can certainly thin them out if you want to change the sound a little but after years of plastic hoses, milk bottles and cupped hands Im not sure it make any difference in the field. 
>  Crap photo but it gives an idea.
> Attachment 10185


shit thats flash if i made it look like that the wife wouldn't let me use it. thanks for the info

----------


## P38

Kiwiman

Here's my Horn sanded and ready for some skrimshaw designs.
This will be my first attampt at Skrimshaw too so I hope I don't cock it up too much.



Not as highly polished as Sneezes' but sanded to very smooth & finished with 0000 steel wool

I'm going to add this design then coat it with bees wax, give it another polish and attach a leather strap.

I'll post some more pics once I've finished.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## roig

> Hi guys,
>  I now have a real steer horn that i have cut the end off for my roaring horn,
>  what i would like to know is if i sand it lightly what can i put on to help protect it??



Holly hell, when I read the title I thought I had hit a wrong button and gone to a gay porn website.

 :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

That is looking sweet Pete

----------


## phillipgr

That's awesome, Pete

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------

